# Can you vote at an EGM/AGM if you owe fees?



## GarBow (29 Apr 2010)

Can you be refused your right to vote at an EGM or AGM if you are in arrears with service charges?

Is it possible you can be refused invite to same for same reason?

Thanks


----------



## babaduck (29 Apr 2010)

Yes, as you must be a fully paid up member to vote/attend at meetings.


----------



## mathepac (29 Apr 2010)

In general yes, but consult the Memo and Articles of Association specific to your Management Company.


----------



## Seagull (29 Apr 2010)

I think most allow you to attend, but not vote if you are in arrears.


----------



## purpeller (30 Apr 2010)

We recently had that situation (we being the directors running the meeting).  So we allowed the person to stay but they were not allowed vote or air their views.


----------



## Yorrick (30 Apr 2010)

The Memos and Articles usually prohibit anyone voting who owes money to the Management Company. At times it is not strictly applied but can be used when dealing with awkward individuals


----------



## markpb (1 May 2010)

Yorrick said:


> The Memos and Articles usually prohibit anyone voting who owes money to the Management Company. At times it is not strictly applied but can be used when dealing with awkward individuals



As far as I know, Company Law also removes voting rights for debtors. It was specifically mentioned in an ODCE handbook for management companies (which I can't find right now).


----------



## SunnyH (4 May 2010)

*EBS If you appoint the chairman to vote*

If you appoint the chairman to vote on your behalf does that mean they vote what ever way they wish or do do they count the members voting decision.  I would like to vote but I can't attend the meeting and I don't have any other proxy that I can use.  I do not want to vote as per the chairmans decision.  I can't understand why they can't do it on line.


----------



## boaber (4 May 2010)

markpb said:


> As far as I know, Company Law also removes voting rights for debtors. It was specifically mentioned in an ODCE handbook for management companies (which I can't find right now).



The handbook states the following 



> Where a management company has adopted regulation 66 of Part I of Table
> A or regulation 23 of Table C then—
> 
> “No member shall be entitled to vote at any general meeting unless all
> moneys immediately payable by him to the company have been paid.”



Full handbook is available here

[broken link removed]


----------

